# First time turkey hunt



## ducman491

Hello all,
I’m looking to try turkey hunting this year. Are there any public hunting grounds that will give me a snowball’s chance of actually getting a turkey? At least a chance of getting a shot. 
Thanks


----------



## Straley

I would try misquito wildlife area guys harvest a lot of birds there


----------



## ducman491

I should have mentioned that I’m a bit east of Cleveland but willing to drive 90 minutes in any direction. Mosquito would be good. We could fish after. 

Thanks


----------



## Straley

I do all my turkey hunting southern ohio Im almost two away from misquito turkeys are a very hard animal to harvest theres been times I just wanted to cry because they will get the best of u


----------



## Flathead76

Hambden Orchards


----------



## musky 1

try ladue wild life area


----------



## Shake-n-Bake

Berlin Lake has some birds


----------



## ducman491

Thanks everyone. If I can get one I’ll keep you posted.


----------

